
Antifeatures - JoshTriplett
https://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/antifeatures
======
greenyoda
Site seems to be down at the moment. Here's a link to Google's cached version:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:pUSS-
oz...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:pUSS-
ozBaa8J:https://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/antifeatures+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

